# Friday fun!!!



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

(because most of your Friday nights come before mine I'm starting early) 
I declare today funny hat day. Willow refused to play.
I'll try again later to get her.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

ha!! Too cute! Made me smile The only hat Molly ever had on her head was her graduation cap she would paw a hat off her head in a second


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Bess in her patriotic hat










Bess eating out of her hat


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin in a wooly hat


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Minnie said:


> Bess in her patriotic hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! a functional hat you can wear it or eat out of it How cute!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo and Savannah (with a little help!)


----------



## KB 1 (Apr 6, 2012)

No way I could get a hat on Jessie without it being flung off and batted about the house so I've cheated! Also testing the pet guide app so hope it works!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah what a fun Friday post! Thanks Donna...since I am at work I will post one I have posted before. 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

All of these pictures are too cute!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good Friday Fun - specially for those of us not going to any 'poo meets this weekend
:hurt:
Still, Kiki can do hats


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy Red Riding Hood!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Billy looks totally thrilled with the whole headscarf look


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Good Friday Fun - specially for those of us not going to any 'poo meets this weekend
> :hurt:
> Still, Kiki can do hats


That cowgirl hat is to die for!!!! xoxoxoxo to Kiki


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

forced fun. I swear she if not being choked.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Willow  it is a tough life being a puppy!
The cow boy hat was stolen from a Build-a-Bear. LOL.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not too many funny hats but mine aren't playing....... Lets just play with the hats ....










Then Wilf brought it to me ..... you put it on


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love this thread!
I tried every hat in the house, she wasn't having any of them! This is the best we have.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh Bette did better than Wilf and Mable. Everytime my hand went up so did their heads


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Billy looks totally thrilled with the whole headscarf look


Ha ha - my kids have dressed him up in all sorts!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Kiki can sure pull off the hat look The look on Willow's face is priceless she doesn't seem too hat happy


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Donna where are you from ..England ????
all theses pix are great .tried to get a hat on ginger ,but that was out of this world ..Haa Haa


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> Donna where are you from ..England ????
> all theses pix are great .tried to get a hat on ginger ,but that was out of this world ..Haa Haa


Nope I love in Massachusetts good old USA. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly didn't want to be left out. She wasn't a big fan of the hat. Tried on a few and this is the best "forced" shot we could get Even Willow looked happier than this ha!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly didn't want to be left out. She wasn't a big fan of the hat. Tried on a few and this is the best "forced" shot we could get Even Willow looked happier than this ha!!


agreed she looks pissed  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

These are about 6 months old, but Freddy has camera with him in Ohio . . if I remember right . . neither were very happy . . I think its hilarious . . they both got treats!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sami says thanks mum, very funny, just hurry up with the treat. I think they're both pleased that Freddy has the camera


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> These are about 6 months old, but Freddy has camera with him in Ohio . . if I remember right . . neither were very happy . . I think its hilarious . . they both got treats!!


Awesome!! I showed willow and said next time. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Sami his face is a picture of suffering love.... and Carley, she is just plotting her revenge.
Hope your house sale is making some progress.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fab thread Donna! May post a belated one in a bit! Jasper is sooooo exhausted after his 6 miles walk yesterday...very sleepy boy  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

